# Ikaros (SnO) vs DCAU



## Shiorin (Nov 23, 2010)

*Ikaros OBD Wiki Profile Link*


Looking for master: pinku angel who rapes DCAU Superman on command.

*Location:* Starts in orbit above DCAU Earth.

*Knowledge:* Ikaros has full knowledge, DCAUverse has none.

*Scenarios:*
1. Ikaros cannot use her cards. DCAU cannot use any reality/time warpers.
2. Ikaros gets her cards and the DCAU gets all of their characters.

How far does she get?


----------



## Kurou (Nov 23, 2010)

Amazo bashes her skull in.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, I can't exactly place it, but there's something very offputting about her anime appearance. Manga version looks much better.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 23, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Amazo bashes her skull in.



BFR her into a black hole


----------

